# Winter leagues



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Wondering and interested in joining a winter league! Any one know of a fun night, location and times, date starts etc.??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

We always have our Friday night couples league at UAC starting the first friday after Newyears.

New couples are always welcome and it doesn't have to be a married couple. 
Example: dkhntrdstn and riverrat77 could be(are)a couple, elk22 and Don Pay coud team up, fishglyph and bowgirl could show up together, and I think Zimmy and Pro would be a lovely couple. :mrgreen: 

Come join the fun we always have a blast.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I think Zimmy and Pro would be a lovely couple.


What would I do with my lovely bride? :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> TEX, how much do the leagues cost? I would've asked Curley, but didn't even think about it while I was there today.
> 
> I'll shoot with Zimmy and PRO can shoot with
> north slope.


I do not think that Pro would be much use to me at archery leagues. Now down at the pool hall he would work great (cue ball)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> > TEX, how much do the leagues cost? I would've asked Curley, but didn't even think about it while I was there today.
> ...


Do you have to use a step stool when you play pool at the adult tables? :shock:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry tex I wont be doing it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Actually Tex, at this point, you could pair me with just about anyone that duck hunts over on the Bullocks forum and we'd make a great pair.... As long as I got to act like I knew what I was talking about. :lol:


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Here in Cache Valley we will be starting a circle and a 3D in January. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > FishGlyph said:
> ...


I do not need a stool I can see everything through the reflection of your bald head!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I am not worried about what you can see, I am concerned you will cramp up being on your tippy toes all night. Aren't you supposed to be working on my kids toys? It is getting close you know?! :?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Your kids toys are done. I am still making you some 'special' leaded toys, and a mullet wig. Mullet wigs are hard to make and very time consuming, be patient. You will be back in style in no time. Merry Christmas goat roper.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> Your kids toys are done. I am still making you some 'special' leaded toys, and a mullet wig. Mullet wigs are hard to make and very time consuming, be patient. You will be back in style in no time. Merry Christmas goat roper.


Sweet, I prefer leaded over unleaded anyway.

Can't wait for the mullet, I asked your boss( Santa) for the new Billy Ray Cyrus CD so I can jam to "I Want My Mullet Back" in style. 8)

Merry Christmas to you as well. Just think, once Christmas is over you get a break for a bit before starting on next years toys. *OOO* -*|*-


----------



## idiotboy (Dec 13, 2007)

Wait, I don't get it, is north slope short or something??? :? -)O(- O<<


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

idiotboy said:


> Wait, I don't get it, is north slope short or something??? :? -)O(- O<<


Yes, and he has pointy ears! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Northslope is more like a troll than an elf. He's mean, elves are nice. Plus he has a pretty rotten odor about him and trolls are known to be stinky.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Tex, you contradicted yourself, fix it. And I have never thought of North Slope as short.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Tex, you contradicted yourself, fix it. And I have never thought of North Slope as short.


I am surprised TEX does, since he is like you and North Slope, still required to use a booster seat when in a vehicle.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Tex, you contradicted yourself, fix it. And I have never thought of North Slope as short.
> ...


There, I fixed it...

Now, I'll have you know Pro, I can ride every ride at LaGoon, epek and northslope don't quite make it to the "you must be this tall" line on most of the really scarry rides. -#&#*!-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I suppose so TEX, but I think you cheat and stand on your tip toes to get on the merry-go-round ride.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I would not call myself short but medium stout. I move really fast and I can jump at least 6-8 inches high (on a good day). I sneek, crawl, turn, twist, lets face it I am a mover and a shaker in a small package. I still have most of my hair and I don't have any metal plates in my head. I am kind of like a troll elf hybrid and I think that I smell good.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

north slope said:


> I would not call myself short but medium stout. I move really fast and I can jump at least 6-8 inches high (on a good day). I sneek, crawl, turn, twist, lets face it I am a mover and a shaker in a small package. I still have most of my hair and I don't have any *metal plates* in my head. I am kind of like a troll elf hybrid and I think that I smell good.


 :evil:

Ha! Me neither. *\-\* O-|-O


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Then how come every time you're around my GPS wont work any more! :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Then how come every time you're around my GPS wont work any more! :lol:


It is because of my magnetic personality. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Then how come every time you're around my GPS wont work any more! :lol:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not to take over this love-fest but....I just got back from shooting at UAC...what a great place....Gerald once again took alot of time helping me and my boy with our bows...we got Danny's bow all tuned up again and he paper-tuned mine..again a great setup and tremendous service...get job Gerald!!!


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

UAC? I am without knowing where it is? Haven't ever been there.
Is there anything in Davis or Weber County?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

its just off State Street and about 4200 south...its called Utah Archery Center. you can try Wilde Archery in Layton..


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I know of Wilde Archery, but they don't seem big enough to have an in door range?


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

Think again...they have a 20 yrd range and I think another one downstairs...but I might be wrong


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

What if I want to hold a little high at 90 Yards?
Can I do that in Layton?
Don't think so!


----------

